# GT3000 Engine wiring HELP!



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

Wondering if you could help me out with a question about mine...
I have the 917.275044 GT3000 and my dog ate the Molex connector to the engine... 
Would you be willing to give me the color-to-color match on the plastic connector that goes to the engine on the right side right in front of the starter?

I attached a photo....

I have White-Black-Orange-Blue on the tractor side 
and White-Purple-Green-Red-Red on the engine side... 
I think there is a blue junper on the tractor side.


Thank you if you are willing to help.

-Beui


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW here is a link to a video of my big weed wacker in action... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWUGkdDEN0A&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]

-Beui


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

See the craftsman thread titled (Charging circuit) by Joekp. It has a wiring schematic that might help..


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks wjjones. 
I have already come across that diagram and even though it looks complete it is missing the connector and colors... 
I am just hopeful someone can take a look at thier GT3000 and share the color pinout.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0203052.pdf

Is the OM.
Schematic is on page 35/60

Go to the Kohler website and download the engine manual there.
The manual will show their color code for the "engine" side.
You have the 15 amp system.

You have a CV674 (Command)


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for the direction to the schematics Bill, but they are lacking and inaccurate (UGH!) (Colors are different)

Sill looking for someone to take a look at thier connector and share the pin-out !!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

So you actually looked in the Kohler service manual for your engine and couldn't find "matching colors" to what's on the engine?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The colors arent the same because the tractor comes with one harness, the motor comes with another ( different motor options availible ). 

After looking at the wiring diagram, id say its darn confusing to me, and ive rewired practically all my tractors, then again those are pre 2000 - most times its easy enough to start at the ign switch, then trace the wires to where they belong.

The diagram shows the letters and positions of the ign switch plug , and where they go - the colors of the wires are a bit hard to read tho ( its not in color- the color of the wire is next to each line).


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Since these engines came with a couple different type of ignition systems, I'd suggest pulling the shroud so you can see how any modules, coils etc. are wired and match it to the proper diagram in the Kohler manual.

The VIOLET wire is your 12V charging from the engine and should connect to the key switch B terminal. (Red)

I hope you have an OHM meter to identify each wire from the key switch to its corresponding end.


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

*Colors*

I'm wondering if someone has the correct colors for the motor... I still cant figure that out.

Here is what i know.

From the chassis ---> Motor

White ---> Blue (on the starter) This will turn the starter with the key.
Black ---> ???? I traced this back to the key switch "M"
Blue ---> ???? I traced this back to the key switch A1 (which also has RED to the chassis)
Orange ---> ???? I traced this back to the key switch A2 (which also has a BLUE pigtail that is capped off (NULL))


and White-Purple-Green-Red-Red on the engine side... 
... I agree with PURPLE being the charging (Where should it go?)

.... I think one of the RED goes to the carb solenoid
.... I think WHITE is the kill circuit
Still don' know GREAN and other RED.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW I do not have a free wire coming from "B" to connect to the PURPLE/VIOLET

Thinking "M" is the kill circuit and should go to WHITE on the motor...?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The Black to the M terminal is the kill wire.
M is grounded when the key is OFF.

A1 & A2 are tied together.
They are connected to B with the key ON.
They supply the fuel solenoid, seat switch and connect to the alternator to receive battery charging.

On Craftsman, Orange is typically the lights.

Apparently you haven't looked at the schematic.
It has a "truth table" for the different key positions.
located at the lower left of the page.


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm ok with the tractor side... it is the engine side I'm lost at.

White-Purple-Green-Red-Red


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

My Kohler schematic shows Violet - White - Blue - Yellow - Red - Black - Black - Green(Oil Sentry option)
VS my colors White-Purple-Green-Red-Red

Also if Orange is for the lights why is it going to the motor? (See photo)

Thanks... (I'm trying not to have a breakdown over this.)


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You have to use a bit more correct terminology.
You talk about wires going to the chassis.
The chassis is GROUND! You'll certainly have a ground wire or 2, but not 1/2 your wires go to the "chassis".

Wires go to specific parts, such as the key switch (with various terminals) fuel solenoid, lights, alternator to Voltage Regulator input (2 wires which are likely the red ones, since it's an ACV input and not polarity dependent), Voltage Regulator output to B terminal of the key switch etc.
Once you pair up each set, the remaining group becomes smaller and and the choices where they connect become fewer.

Have you pulled the engine shroud to actually determine which wires go where, so we don't have to guess what each color should be?

An optional oil sentry would likely just be another wire hooked to the kill wire.
Oil sensor is connected to the block. Sensor "activates" which means the switch closes and grounds the coil to the block.

Pull the shrould and determine for sure-
Which PAIR of wires go to the Voltage Regulator input.
Which wire goes to the ignition kill (M on the key switch) to ign coil on the engine)

I don't see a Voltage regulator anywhere???


----------



## Beui (Apr 24, 2012)

Got it working.

For the record, here is what I did.


From the chassis side to ---> Motor

White ---> Blue (on the starter) This will turn the starter with the key. This is the STARTER
Black ---> WHITE on the motor. I traced this back to the key switch "M" This is the KILL
Blue ---> EVERYTHING ELSE! (Purple-Green-Red-Red) traced this back to the key switch A1 
Orange ---> Tied this to Blue on the chassis side. traced this back to the key switch A2 This is the feedback for LIGHTS


and White-Purple-Green-Red-Red on the engine side... 

Thanks for everyone who helped.
Now I can get the 8" of grass cut!

-Beui


----------

